# NEW CHRISTMAS CLASSIC



## Musicpro (Nov 4, 2021)

Here is a new Christmas carols classic titled "CHRIST'S BIRTH CAROLS" comprising 11 excellent Christmas hymns new.
The scores and recordings of the new carols can be downloaded from:
https://imslp.org/wiki/Christ's_Birth_Carols_(Akpabio,_Progress_Gabriel)

or from the attachments below:

Download the Video here


Preview on Deezer

Preview on YouTube


----------

